
Ask HN: What's the best selling HTML5 game so far? - gsklee
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m planning on making a game that actually sells (ie. not some demo or PoC), and have been looking at a number of open source HTML5 game engine options. Unfortunately, most of them are either immature or no longer well maintained. The only viable solution I found is Phaser, but looking at its showcase I failed to find any commercially successful game, or even any commercially available indie game I&#x27;ve ever heard of.<p>So here I&#x27;m wondering, what are some of the best selling HTML5 games ever made, and what are the engines they use? This information will be vital to my decision of whether to pursue this idea of making my game using HTML5. Thanks!
======
bobajeff
I don't know a lot about sales numbers for web games. However the best HTML5
game I've come across so far has been Red Carpet Rampage.

It's very solid and well crafted. The content was entertaining. More
importantly it worked smoothly in both my desktop browser (Firefox - on my
crappy old 32bit Vista laptop) and my phone browser (Chrome for Android - on
1st gen Moto G LTE).

------
timpark
I can't remember many examples offhand, but from what I've read, Transformers
Rising was done with Cocos2d-JS.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIVLqhk-
OUA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIVLqhk-OUA)

